#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the major reason for adopting ERP?

## Dhiya

An enterprise resource planning system is a set of interrelated programs that manages the vital business operations for an entire multisite, gloabal organization. What are the major reasons for this?

----------


## Moana

> An enterprise resource planning system is a set of interrelated programs that manages the vital business operations for an entire multisite, gloabal organization. What are the major reasons for this?


*To improve business performance
**To make employee jobs easier
To ensure reporting / regulatory compliance
To better integrate systems across multiple locations*

----------


## Wondergirl

> An enterprise resource planning system is a set of interrelated programs that manages the vital business operations for an entire multisite, gloabal organization. What are the major reasons for this?


Hi here are some reasons ,

*To position a company for growth .
To better serve customer .
To standardized global business operation.
parent organization or stockholders requirements . 

*

----------

